# Which 3 players from team usa



## RJ May (Feb 10, 2004)

have impressed you most.

My top 3 are 

Melo
Hinrich
JJ


----------



## KiddFan4eva5 (Jul 28, 2005)

RJ May said:


> have impressed you most.
> 
> My top 3 are
> 
> ...


Mine are:
Cp3
JJ
Brad Miller


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

1. Melo
2. Joe Johnson
3. Elton Brand


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

1. Melo
2. Brand
3. JJ


----------



## theflyballa (Aug 8, 2006)

None. They're all stinking up the place. Almost got rocked by Brazil. They're nothing without Kobe.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Carmelo Anthony
Dwight Howard
Joe Johnson


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

Dwight Howard(play him more!)
LeBron
Joe Johnson

C'mon guys, LeBron has been very good. I can't be the only one to think that.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

t1no said:


> 1. Melo
> 2. Brand
> 3. JJ


That was my list exactly, but you beat me to it.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Like A Breath said:


> C'mon guys, LeBron has been very good. I can't be the only one to think that.


LeBron is LeBron, everyone knows he can play. He hasn't been playing better than I expected because I expect arguably the best player in the league to play that way.


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

I haven't seen any of these games yet. What's the oft-maligned Carmelo doing to win him so much praise, when so many people on this board thought he didn't deserve a spot on the team?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

jericho said:


> I haven't seen any of these games yet. What's the oft-maligned Carmelo doing to win him so much praise, when so many people on this board thought he didn't deserve a spot on the team?


The thread is who impressed most. Since most people didn't think Melo should make the team, he's definitely been impressive.

But anywho.

Joe Johnson has been really impressive. He's a good glue guy for the rotation. 
Melo obviously. He's been a man on a mission. Of course he did this to start last time too, but when the games started counting, he disapeared. But I'm going to blame Larry Brown for that right now.
And then I'd say Dwight Howard, but after how he ended the year in Orlando, this isn't too suprising.
And Brad Miller we all knew would excel in the international game.
And I knew Hinrich could ball. But I'm suprised he's been able to avoid foul trouble.
I'm going to say Battier for my third guy. He's fit in suprisingly well, and basically kicked Bowen off the squad.


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

theflyballa said:


> None. They're all stinking up the place. Almost got rocked by Brazil. They're nothing without Kobe.


well take out Lebron and insert Kobe and they will be alot worse than they are now. :biggrin:


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Melo has been playing amazingly, I was suprised when I was watching him that he was playing at such a high level...


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Melo has been impressive. Not only on offense but his overall intensity in the games, his jumpshot is automatic from midrange. He is obviously a very skilled player, moreso than I thought before. 

I've always liked Hinrich and am not surprised to see him do well.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Melo, Johnson and Brad Miller


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

i'll take the flip side and say i have been a little dissapointed in;
dwight howard
bruce bowen 
chris paul


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

Melo'
Wade
LeBron

All three have emerged as the leaders of the team and have really matured since their rookie days.


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

1. Melo
2. Brand
3. hinrich


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

Melo has impressed me the most, it's not even close. His scoring ability is invaluable to the team and he plays with a lot of heart. You can tell he's taken the responsibility upon himself to win us games. He's been automatic practically everywhere on the floor, from his usual midrange to the 3 point line, and has been unstoppable.

Brand has been pretty impressive. The trapezoid lane gives a lot of players trouble but Brand has shown he has post game outside 5 feet of the basket(unlike dwight). He's used his athletism and quickness to face up his opponents to get his shots, and he's had some big plays for us defensively.

Dwight has been impressive also. Yeah, his post game is very raw, too raw, but he is a monster on the boards. He is our best big man and when he decides to dunk that ball, there's no stopping him.


----------

